# Transdermal



## Btails (Sep 13, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone has tried the below?


I buy the cheapest aloe hand sanitizer I can find-target brand, mostly. I remove something like 20% of a bottle, and incorporate my solids and a the proper amount of DMSO and d-limonene. Normally, it's 80% carrier, 10% solid, 5% DMSO, and 5% d-limonene. 

Does it work?


----------



## bbuck (Sep 14, 2019)

I used to mix my product with DMSO and would rub it in then rub aloe over that. And a couple other recipies a little more like yours, but I never got any blood work so I can't say how well it worked.


----------



## Btails (Sep 14, 2019)

bbuck said:


> I used to mix my product with DMSO and would rub it in then rub aloe over that. And a couple other recipies a little more like yours, but I never got any blood work so I can't say how well it worked.



What compounds did you do it with? You should just be able to look in the mirror and say "yup its working" - no?

I get if its testosterone then yes obviously bloodwork would tell but for everything else it wouldn't.

Do you feel the straight dmso worked better?


----------



## Btails (Sep 14, 2019)

And with the straight dmso did you not run into problems with skin irritation etc.?


----------



## bbuck (Sep 16, 2019)

Btails said:


> What compounds did you do it with? You should just be able to look in the mirror and say "yup its working" - no?
> 
> I get if its testosterone then yes obviously bloodwork would tell but for everything else it wouldn't.
> 
> Do you feel the straight dmso worked better?



I used T base at lower dose to augment my TRT dose . Long esters don't work well as larger molucules are to big to go through the skin. I started using pure DMSO back around 1980 to help with some tendinitis I was having. That stuff would burn the skin, no problems with the 70% stuff. But I am usually not to sensitive about much.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 17, 2019)

DMSO always left my skin irritated even when diluted


----------

